
I can see your local web servers - janvdberg
http://http.jameshfisher.com/2019/05/26/i-can-see-your-local-web-servers/
======
nwrk
Here is a gist how the technique works.

[https://gist.github.com/hectorguo/672844c319547498dcb569df58...](https://gist.github.com/hectorguo/672844c319547498dcb569df583f959d)

And how to disable it in browser. [https://www.ivpn.net/knowledgebase/158/My-
IP-is-being-leaked...](https://www.ivpn.net/knowledgebase/158/My-IP-is-being-
leaked-by-WebRTC-How-do-I-disable-it.html)

